# Porton electrico miniatura



## naiko (Ago 25, 2009)

BUeno primero gracias ya que soy muy nuevo y quiero aprender a hacer un porton electrico y mecanico a la vez ya que con esto hare una casa, el porton debe ser abuero como una ventana de esta forma:








me gustaria que este detalladamente la explicacion ya que no entiendo nada de nada de circuitos...


----------

